# Is VW's ID BUZZ "Hello Light" commercial a convincing apology?



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/05/business/media/new-volkswagen-ad-campaign.html

https://www.thetruthaboutcars.com/2019/06/adventures-in-marketing-volkswagen-airs-its-dirty-laundry/

https://www.mumbrella.asia/2019/06/why-volkswagens-id-buzz-commercial-fails-as-an-apology

opcorn:


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

I just watched this ad during the Stanley Cup Final Game and I'm not sure what they're trying to say.

I think it appeals to the 100 people that will buy a new Bus in the USA though. It's a really narrow, and I mean laser thin 
audience they are appealing to. Probably the 100 people living in Silicon Valley or something. The ad just screams 
inward thinking. It's like they brought in some guy from the VWoA offices in Virginia and told him to play this part about this vehicle. 
Nothing about heritage, either.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

I like their choice of music.

But in the end the commercial is ironic, as this new car is likely to generate more pollution than the "dirty diesels" it replaces. :laugh:

Want to end global warming? Here, buy more stuff. :laugh:


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

AC1DD said:


> I just watched this ad during the Stanley Cup Final Game and I'm not sure what they're trying to say.
> 
> I think it appeals to the 100 people that will buy a new Bus in the USA though. It's a really narrow, and I mean laser thin
> audience they are appealing to. Probably the 100 people living in Silicon Valley or something. The ad just screams
> ...


You're clearly being dramatic here. I wouldn't mind checking this out to replace the tucson, depending on cost and range. I'm not a van or aircooled guy and I disliked the watercooled fwd beetles of late. But this looks interesting and personally, I'll spend my money with VW before I do it with Tesla. 

The hidden factor in this is if my SO would also be interested. I'm not sure she would, but who knows she could surprise me. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

AC1DD said:


> I just watched this ad during the Stanley Cup Final Game and I'm not sure what they're trying to say.
> 
> I think it appeals to the 100 people that will buy a new Bus in the USA though. It's a really narrow, and I mean laser thin
> audience they are appealing to. Probably the 100 people living in Silicon Valley or something. The ad just screams
> ...


And the award for edgiest “new” member goes to....


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

patrikman said:


> And the award for edgiest “new” member goes to....


Can't you just come out and say you're not happy with my observations? :laugh:opcorn:
I'll ad, I think the ad sucks. Honestly.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

AC1DD said:


> Can't you just come out and say you're not happy with my observations? :laugh:opcorn:
> I'll ad, I think the ad sucks. Honestly.


I think your new username sucks, I’ll admit that.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

The sexual tension is so thick in here, I could cut it with a knife.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

patrikman said:


> I think your new username sucks, I’ll admit that.


What was his previous? And what does this one supposed to mean?


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

I saw the ad twice during last night's cup final

The first time my reactions were:
- God this is too long
- Once I saw the microbus images I started to get intrigued
- Ended disappointed that there was no promise of when (or if) this e-bus is coming (with "WTF" yell at the end)
- The whole "darkness into light" thing was kind of a heavy metaphor....

Second time wife was in the room and I watched her reaction...with me saying "this is what I was yelling about":
- Music and vibe got her attention initially...but she was also wondering what it was during the long intro (and saw her eyes going back to her ipad a few times during the ad)
- Final reaction to the e-bus was "oh cool"


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

I don't know if it is a convincing apology, but did Toyota ever apologize for unintended acceleration? 
Did GM ever apologize for....everything?

I'm probably more excited for ID Buzz than any car that I can think of (well maybe ID3, but we likely won't get that anytime soon).


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

When my wife saw the commercial her jaw dropped and she said she's got to have one. I facepalmed, my driveway still has a broken VW in it and she is fawning over some VW vaporware that if it releases will never be close to concepts or teaser images. 

This sums up VW's concept > actual production model


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Meh. A few more mehs.

This is a nostalgia play that might have been a great thing ten years ago, but today, it reeks of marketing BS. To me, at least. My kids were less charitable.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

My notification have been blowing up this week because of this thing. 

"Saw this, thought of you."

As if I'm the only person my friends know that owns two VW vans.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Good music, but I thought the messaging was weird because I don't think VW is sorry at all for what they did, they are just sorry they got caught.

Also, I believe the number of people who would actually buy a new VW pre-dieselgate, who will now NOT buy a new VW because of dieselgate... is about zero. Every diehard VW fan I know doesn't care. Everyone I knew with a VW Diesel wanted to keep it. None of that has changed.

As for the Bus concept... like most of you, I've been around this scene long enough to have seen concept after concept of the "new bus" and it never ever arrives. Ever. Someone at VW loves to trot out new Bus concepts whenever they want some attention, or want to direct you away from a different failure. Such a tease.

2001


----------



## GLI Dan (Sep 29, 2006)

I think this is squarely aimed at a younger crowd.

Song choice is a very popular meme currently.

Struggling designer working late trying to find inspiration comes across something old and familiar and then makes it new.

The point of this add isn't the actual bus thing (ID?) it's to announce their electric plans for the future through a new and fun yet nostalgic design. VW knows anyone who likes the VW bus will already be interested, they're trying to attract/intrigue those that aren't familiar/intheknow.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

GLI Dan said:


> I think this is squarely aimed at a younger crowd.


But they either don't want a van or can't afford to buy a van unless they are going to park down by the river and live in it with an extra long extension cord.

I for one think it's a neat concept but I would never buy one. I have no use for something that big. 
I'm looking forward to the Golf sized ID product line. I wish they would have shown that and the other ID concept along with the van to show the general public the electrification movement isn't just about a van. 

I also don't think they are sorry or even give a crap there was a penalty for their actions. If anything the mandates as part of their penalties to increase electric refuel stations has helped them gain a foothold in that market which will help them in their electrification movement. So it's kind of a loss win win situation for them. 
It's the whole bad publicity is better than no publicity thing.


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

My question is for this to be a convincing apology, is it even an attempt at an apology by VW? or if is it just an over analysis of a commercial for clicks on websites?


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> But in the end the commercial is ironic, as this new car is likely to generate more pollution than the "dirty diesels" it replaces. :laugh:


Oh Jesus, will people please stop using this tired cliché. The real irony here is that this line of thinking has been demonstrated to be unequivocally false.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

AC1DD said:


> I just watched this ad during the Stanley Cup Final Game and I'm not sure what they're trying to say.
> 
> I think it appeals to the 100 people that will buy a new Bus in the USA though. It's a really narrow, and I mean laser thin
> audience they are appealing to. Probably the 100 people living in Silicon Valley or something. The ad just screams
> ...


Appeals to 100 people, eh? 

So, which user were you before you got kicked?



Baltimoron said:


> When my wife saw the commercial her jaw dropped and she said she's got to have one. I facepalmed, my driveway still has a broken VW in it and she is fawning over some VW vaporware that if it releases will never be close to concepts or teaser images.
> 
> This sums up VW's concept > actual production model


I'd bet a dollar it'll be a lot like the prototype. Even the New Beetle, which was built on the MkIV chassis instead of the prototype's Polo chassis (so it could easily be sold in the U.S.) looked a lot like the concept, and that had to be compromised a LOT more than this car built on a modular chassis not constrained nearly as much as by component location.




Sporin said:


> Good music, but I thought the messaging was weird because I don't think VW is sorry at all for what they did, they are just sorry they got caught.
> 
> Also, I believe the number of people who would actually buy a new VW pre-dieselgate, who will now NOT buy a new VW because of dieselgate... is about zero. Every diehard VW fan I know doesn't care. Everyone I knew with a VW Diesel wanted to keep it. None of that has changed.
> 
> ...


The ugly one in the picture was doomed by unions and politics. It had to be built in Hannover, meaning it would've been very expensive in the U.S... In 2001 it would've been about $40k, which would've sold like coldcakes.

The other ones were the Budd-E, which was realistically a precursor to this and came before the MEB component set (meaning it wasn't going to happen). 

The Bulli was fully intended for production, but the small overlap crash test killed it as it would've taken a complete rework, including a longer nose, to make production. That longer nose would've killed the looks of it.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

It's a nice sentiment. But I'll really feel better about VW when the ID EVs actually go on sale, available everywhere, and marketed appropriately.


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

AC1DD said:


> I just watched this ad during the Stanley Cup Final Game and I'm not sure what they're trying to say.
> 
> I think it appeals to the 100 people that will buy a new Bus in the USA though. It's a really narrow, and I mean laser thin
> audience they are appealing to. Probably the 100 people living in Silicon Valley or something. The ad just screams
> ...


I live and work in Silicon Valley as does my wife. We own a Bus and will likely buy a Buzz so I guess we're 1 of your 100. I don't find the ad appealing but I do find it necessary. You simply can't transition from dieselgate to earth saving EVs without acknowledging the elephant in the room. Hopefully this is the first and last apology tour ad and they can move on.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Should do great in crash testing.

I thought this was going to be about VW apologizing for all the Check Engine Lights.


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Silly_me said:


>


:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Should do great in crash testing.


Why do you say that?


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

chucchinchilla said:


> I live and work in Silicon Valley as does my wife. We own a Bus and will likely buy a Buzz so I guess we're 1 of your 100. I don't find the ad appealing but I do find it necessary. You simply can't transition from dieselgate to earth saving EVs without acknowledging the elephant in the room. Hopefully this is the first and last apology tour ad and they can move on.



I love the Buzz (I've had 3 aircooled buses) and my wife has transitioned from wanting a Model X w/Ludicrous mode to wanting a Buzz as well, and since we can write a lease off on her business expenses, I guess we are number 2 out of his 100. 

I agree with the rest of your post, too. Though I swear I've seen a completely different VW ad with the Buzz in it in the last week or so...


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Iroczgirl said:


> This new car is likely to generate more pollution than the "dirty diesels" it replaces.


How do you figure?


----------



## sandwich-chris (Oct 13, 2008)

Chris_V said:


> I love the Buzz (I've had 3 aircooled buses) and my wife has transitioned from wanting a Model X w/Ludicrous mode to wanting a Buzz as well, and since we can write a lease off on her business expenses, I guess we are number 2 out of his 100.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post, too. Though I swear I've seen a completely different VW ad with the Buzz in it in the last week or so...


I too want a bus


----------



## chucchinchilla (Dec 25, 2004)

Chris_V said:


> I love the Buzz (I've had 3 aircooled buses) and my wife has transitioned from wanting a Model X w/Ludicrous mode to wanting a Buzz as well, and since we can write a lease off on her business expenses, I guess we are number 2 out of his 100.
> 
> I agree with the rest of your post, too. Though I swear I've seen a completely different VW ad with the Buzz in it in the last week or so...


I checked their YT channel and yup they released another Buzz ad. As you can see the tone is anti status quo, pro being considerate, and all environmental. As a buyer of this car, in order of importance our value drivers are..

1. New VW Bus
2. Low opex (fuel, maintenance)
3. Environmental
4. NVH, performance

The touchy feely, help your fellow human out, save the planet, and listen to whimsical lame-o music is a turn off and meant to introduce people to what an EV can do for you/the planet. IMO we're beyond the "What is an EV?" question and, especially by the time this car comes out, are asking "Why should we buy _your_ EV?" I get what they're doing but they need to let the merits of the car speak for itself..
-New VW Bus, great design
-Functionality of van w/configurable interior
-EV specs
-Fancy features

Anyway here's the ad..


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Ahh, yes. That's the one I saw.


----------



## Biz (Feb 26, 2002)

Unilateral Phase Detractor said:


> It's a nice sentiment. But I'll really feel better about VW when the ID EVs actually go on sale, available everywhere, and marketed appropriately.


This. I like the commercial, probably because I really like the van, but the real apology will come in the form of them pulling off their grand electrification plans, including their charging infrastructure that's supposedly coming. Without following through, this is just empty hype.

Checking in from Decidedly Not Silicon Valley flyover country, we'll be buying one of these if it's sized right. It either needs to be big enough to replace my Transit Connect (mountain bike needs to fit upright and whole), or small enough that my wife doesn't find it too big for her DD, which the short front overhang should help with a ton. We both love the looks and the premise, so if they execute well either by her size requirements or mine, we'll grab one for one of us and the other will keep their current car.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

AC1DD said:


> I think it appeals to the 100 people that will buy a new Bus in the USA though. It's a really narrow, and I mean laser thin
> audience they are appealing to. Probably the 100 people living in Silicon Valley or something. The ad just screams
> inward thinking. It's like they brought in some guy from the VWoA offices in Virginia and told him to play this part about this vehicle.
> Nothing about heritage, either.


I love the new bus. My wife REALLY loves it. 

But then again, we're 2 people living in Silicon Valley, so I guess our opinion isn't worth anything :laugh:



Iroczgirl said:


> But in the end the commercial is ironic, as this new car is likely to generate more pollution than the "dirty diesels" it replaces. :laugh:


Yeah, all those people out there who had no idea they could purchase a new vehicle, will suddenly be like "whoa, I can DO that?" and new-car sales will skyrocket from 0 to millions. :what:



Biz said:


> This. I like the commercial, probably because I really like the van, but the real apology will come in the form of them pulling off their grand electrification plans, including their charging infrastructure that's supposedly coming. Without following through, this is just empty hype.


Well, I think they basically HAVE to spend the $2b in a short amount of time. so far they've been.. buying up charging stations? I dunno. 

So, there will be followthrough, but whether or not it adds up to anything like a supercharger network for the masses, remains to be seen.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

FWIW, I love the concept. I hope they produce it and I hope it’s awesome. 

But decades of “Look! A new Bus” teases makes me a pessimist. I would so love to be wrong this time. 

https://www.greencarreports.com/new...-vw-id-buzz-microbus-confirmed-for-production


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

Mega corporation is apologizing? Only stupid people will believe this...


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

chucchinchilla said:


> Anyway here's the ad..


Ugh. That's dreadful. :facepalm:




Sporin said:


> FWIW, I love the concept. I hope they produce it and I hope it’s awesome.
> 
> But decades of “Look! A new Bus” teases makes me a pessimist. I would so love to be wrong this time.


I already covered that one. 



Air and water do mix said:


> ...The ugly one in the picture was doomed by unions and politics. It had to be built in Hannover, meaning it would've been very expensive in the U.S... In 2001 it would've been about $40k, which would've sold like coldcakes.
> 
> The other ones were the Budd-E, which was realistically a precursor to this and came before the MEB component set (meaning it wasn't going to happen).
> 
> The Bulli was fully intended for production, but the small overlap crash test killed it as it would've taken a complete rework, including a longer nose, to make production. That longer nose would've killed the looks of it.



They've wanted to do it for a long time, but the gods were conspiring against them. The last one (the "Bulli") was slated for production, but as I mentioned the small-overlap crash test doomed it with the short nose. It took electrification to be able to shorten the nose enough to make it today and still crash in an acceptable manner. Well, I suppose they could've designed a whole new gas engine chassis and drivetrain to stuff the engine in the back as God intended, but at least with the electric one we get that and RWD. :laugh:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Is VW's ID BUZZ &quot;Hello Light&quot; commercial a convincing apology?*

Excuses excuses.  

None of that changes my point that VW loves to show us New Bus concepts but never manages to produce them for sale. 

Maybe this time will be different. 

eace:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

VW and Dodge fans have one thing in common.
They think cools ads = cool cars.


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

Sporin said:


> Excuses excuses.
> 
> None of that changes my point that VW loves to show us New Bus concepts but never manages to produce them for sale.
> 
> ...


opcorn::facepalm:


----------



## RAVatar (Sep 28, 2005)

Volkswagen doesn't give a single isht that Dieselgate happened. They only give a isht that they got caught. This commercial means nothing to me as far as "apologizing". 

If their marketing department actually ran the company, they might actually have sold a meaningful amount of cars in NA since the MKIV bowed out of production.


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

RAVatar said:


> Volkswagen doesn't give a single isht that Dieselgate happened. They only give a isht that they got caught. This commercial means nothing to me as far as "apologizing".
> 
> If their marketing department actually ran the company, they might actually have sold a meaningful amount of cars in NA since the MKIV bowed out of production.



The problem with VW in America is that they are obsessed with only catering to a very small segment of the US population and you can see this is almost every TV commercial they have produced over the past 5 years or so. Every. Single. One. Of. Them. seems to be aimed at west coast hipsters and midsters (30 somethings) living in California.....northern California. It's really weird but look closely you'll see what I mean. It's ridiculous. Well maybe the only exception is the "Sign and Drive" Campaign but even that one has that smell of Nor Cal odor. 
:laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

These will look great locked unloved in garages before the owners “downsize” into a assisted living facility. 

McMike is the only one anybody knows with a vw van. They’ve only been teasing this bus for what 15-20 years now?


----------



## AC1DD (May 30, 2019)

MGQ said:


> These will look great locked unloved in garages before the owners “downsize” into a assisted living facility.
> 
> McMike is the only one anybody knows with a vw van. They’ve only been teasing this bus for what 15-20 years now?


Shhhh. you're ruining the "vibe" :laugh:opcorn:


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

What is taking so long to get this damn van out?


----------



## loyfah (Nov 12, 2007)

Iroczgirl said:


> I like their choice of music.
> 
> But in the end the commercial is ironic, as this new car is likely to generate more pollution than the "dirty diesels" it replaces. :laugh:
> 
> Want to end global warming? Here, buy more stuff. :laugh:


Since I know that you are to stupid to read the science of the EV, PHEV and HEV lifetime emissions calculations.

here it is in videoformat: 






Good luck learning something new


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MGQ said:


> McMike is the only one anybody knows with a vw van. They’ve only been teasing this bus for what 15-20 years now?


LOL. I have been been sent photos of this van for that entire time. The original VW version, and the once a year it was shared on social media by clickbait garbageblogs.

Instead of mentioning this was the 10th time I have seen this concept, I just started replying with, "Neat" or "That looks really cool, thanks!" since that's all they were expecting anyway. Sometimes they tag Mrs McMike on FB and tell her to "Show this to Mike." 

Most of these people don't remember the Eurovan, have no idea what the Routan was.. All they remember is the original hippy van (grouping the first two together), and that I have two of them. 

It happened too when they said goodbye to the Bay Window T2 bus back in 2014 [LINK]

The circle will be complete when I start getting photos of this thing on the road. I can't wait


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

loyfah said:


> Since I know that you are *to* stupid to read the science of the EV, PHEV and HEV lifetime emissions calculations.
> 
> (video)
> 
> Good luck learning something new


*too


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

not really an apology; just trying sell more products.

nonetheless, i like it. I think the minivan could make a comeback. depends how expensive they make it though.


----------



## hasnfefr (Sep 26, 2002)

They have already eluded to the thing costing $40k. What young person can afford that? This is clearly marketed toward the older crowd who can spend that kind of money trying to relive their glory days. Its frankly a solid play.


----------



## loyfah (Nov 12, 2007)

@McMike said:


> *too


Thanks, English is my second language.


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

hasnfefr said:


> They have already eluded to the thing costing $40k. What young person can afford that? This is clearly marketed toward the older crowd who can spend that kind of money trying to relive their glory days. Its frankly a solid play.


The average retail price of new cars in the US is around $40K today.
The average age of a new car buyer is currently north of 45. 
Judging by all the Wrangler and F150/Silverado/Ram bros at my gym, even people in their twenties can seem to afford a $35K-$50K vehicle (if it can be lifted and has 4WD).


----------



## whitejeep1989 (May 15, 2007)

HI SPEED said:


> What is taking so long to get this damn van out?


Do you mean the Buzz, or just any VW van in general?

I think the reasons why all the other van concepts were DOA have been explained in depth in this thread.
As for the Buzz, VW has released a timeline for the roll-out of its electric vehicles.
The concept to production phase, is well within 3-4 years of most car companies.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Commercial would have been better with the Disturbed remake of the song.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

hasnfefr said:


> They have already eluded to the thing costing $40k. What young person can afford that? This is clearly marketed toward the older crowd who can spend that kind of money trying to relive their glory days. Its frankly a solid play.


Uh I see young people driving $75k plus Sprinter variants daily living the #vanlife. 

Back OT, do I think it is a convincing apology? No. And I currently daily a TDI for what that is worth. 

I have this poster hanging in my garage.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Sporin said:


> Excuses excuses.
> 
> None of that changes my point that VW loves to show us New Bus concepts but never manages to produce them for sale.
> 
> ...


So they _should_ have designed and built an overly expensive van that wouldn't have sold and a Bulli that would've made headlines for being "dangerous" after the new test came out. 

Got it.


----------



## Blonde Guy (Feb 11, 2006)

hasnfefr said:


> They have already eluded to the thing costing $40k. What young person can afford that? This is clearly marketed toward the older crowd who can spend that kind of money trying to relive their glory days. Its frankly a solid play.


Isn't the current van with gasoline, diesel and natural gas engines available in the rest of the world? And doesn't the top version already cost more than $100,000? VWoA will make a version, probably in Chattanooga, that fits our market. They will sell all they can make. They can't make too many because there won't be enough batteries to go around.

And seniors, who already buy most of the new cars, are going to like automated driving a lot more after the doctor takes their license. I think ID Buzz will be copied by a lot of other companies.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

loyfah said:


> Thanks, English is my second language.


First language or not, calling someone stupid and making a grammar mistake will always be funny to me. 

If you used "uninformed." "ignorant," or "wrong" to get your point across, this may have gone differently.


----------



## Air and water do mix (Aug 5, 2004)

Blonde Guy said:


> Isn't the current van with gasoline, diesel and natural gas engines available in the rest of the world? And doesn't the top version already cost more than $100,000? VWoA will make a version, probably in Chattanooga, that fits our market. They will sell all they can make. They can't make too many because there won't be enough batteries to go around.
> 
> And seniors, who already buy most of the new cars, are going to like automated driving a lot more after the doctor takes their license. I think ID Buzz will be copied by a lot of other companies.


I don't think it will have much in the way of automation, that's the land of show car fluff at this point. (I'm sure it will have some automation, but not enough to use without a license.) :beer:


You're right in that they'll sell as many as they care to make. Partly because it won't be cheap and partly because of the limitations of batteries at this point. I don't know about it being built in Chattanooga, but yeah, it's definitely going to be here.

"They'll sell 100". Pah! :laugh:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Almost every car sells as many as they can make, there are no unsold Vegas sitting at GM lots, even though it wasn’t a success.🤔 

*exception being the copper cooled chevys at the bottom of Lake Erie, I suppose.


----------



## 2000JettaGLXVR6 (Oct 17, 2002)

hasnfefr said:


> They have already eluded to the thing costing $40k. What young person can afford that? This is clearly marketed toward the older crowd who can spend that kind of money trying to relive their glory days. Its frankly a solid play.


Me and all of my friends lol.


----------



## smoothsix (Jun 19, 2001)

2000JettaGLXVR6 said:


> Me and all of my friends lol.


No, no, you have it all wrong. The millennials are all stupid people who can't afford anything because they're broke, or stupid rich kids who have it better than anyone's ever had it before, but they squander all their money on avocado toast and starbucks so they have to walk everywhere.


----------



## loyfah (Nov 12, 2007)

@McMike said:


> First language or not, calling someone stupid and making a grammar mistake will always be funny to me.
> 
> If you used "uninformed." "ignorant," or "wrong" to get your point across, this may have gone differently.



Well, one is because I'm not good at writing in another language, the other is denying a scientific fact. I fail to see how these two are connected. Nice strawman pops. 

Stop being such a snowflake, let's call a shovel a shovel, repeating lies just because the facts hurt your feelings is just plain old' stupid.


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

loyfah said:


> Well, one is because I'm not good at writing in another language, the other is denying a scientific fact. I fail to see how these two are connected. Nice strawman pops.
> 
> Stop being such a snowflake, let's call a shovel a shovel, repeating lies just because the facts hurt your feelings is just plain old' stupid.


Ah I see we want to double down, and continue playing the "I'm smarter than you attitude" with a few insults thrown in for good measure. Time to put the shovel down and walk away.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

loyfah said:


> Well, one is because I'm not good at writing in another language, the other is denying a scientific fact. I fail to see how these two are connected. Nice strawman pops.
> 
> Stop being such a snowflake, let's call a shovel a shovel, repeating lies just because the facts hurt your feelings is just plain old' stupid.


You can still get your point across without being rude.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

@McMike said:


> You can still get your point across without being rude.


This jerk is correct.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

Hanging in my garage. From MidOhio. Worth anything? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

OK so it's been over a week since this marketing fluff came out. I still can't find the slightest bit of solid information that any such vehicle is coming to America at all. The only thing I could find is an article saying VW released their electric vehicle roadmap to investors and that it showed something like 6 different limited production EVs in the EU and just another e-Golf for the next 5 years in The US & Canada. I understand roadmaps can change, but nothing in either of the two ads posted says that anything is actually coming to the US or Canadian markets. I'm just going to continue to assume the e-Golf is it until we're specifically told otherwise.


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Montanagreenmachine said:


> Hanging in my garage. From MidOhio. Worth anything? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The FBI May be interested


----------



## Techun (Dec 27, 2006)

@McMike said:


> You can still get your point across without being rude.


But nothing yet has broken her idiotic hatred for anything newer than 1988, so I don't blame him one bit.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

*Is VW's ID BUZZ &quot;Hello Light&quot; commercial a convincing apology?*

My wife has brought the Buzz and the new commercial up multiple times lately. I think she mostly just loves the song though.


----------

